# The next step for chameleon keepers - Gonocephalus chamaeleontinus



## Jmugleston (May 29, 2011)

Gonocephalus chamaeleontinus:
Males are just as colorful as many of the chameleons:












And their personalities are hilarious. This guy is fresh out of the bag:






My wife says he looks like Jeff Dunham's Achmed puppet. I was waiting for him to say "I Keeeeeeeel you!"


----------



## NikiP (May 29, 2011)

That's seriously a chameleon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (May 29, 2011)

Excuse my lack of knowledge on this thing, but whats its relationship to Chameleons ?  It does sort of resemble the colors of some veiled's I've seen, but other than that I dont get it?

Later, Tom


----------



## Jmugleston (May 29, 2011)

NikiP said:


> That's seriously a chameleon?





Philth said:


> Excuse my lack of knowledge on this thing, but whats its relationship to Chameleons ?  It does sort of resemble the colors of some veiled's I've seen, but other than that I dont get it?
> 
> Later, Tom


Nope. Not a chameleon. It is an agamid. It is more related to water dragons and bearded dragons. The latin name is in reference to the colors. Their care is very similar to chameleons though they have a bit more "personality" than chams so I enjoy them a bit more.


----------



## Philth (May 29, 2011)

Cool, very nice and unique collection man!:clap:  Your keeping me busy today with all the pics

Later, Tom


----------



## PrimalTaunt (May 29, 2011)

Wow - amazing looking creature.  I bet it cost a pretty penny. No pun  intended... okay, maybe a little pun intended.


----------



## Jmugleston (May 29, 2011)

PrimalTaunt said:


> Wow - amazing looking creature.  I bet it cost a pretty penny. No pun  intended... okay, maybe a little pun intended.


They're actually relatively cheap for imports. The problem is the imports are quite fragile and don't fare well in most collections.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 29, 2011)

Cool. How is their temperament?


----------



## Jmugleston (May 30, 2011)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Cool. How is their temperament?


They're flightly. If you let them climb up on to your shoulder they're pretty good. If you try to grab them some get defensive.


----------



## Offkillter (May 30, 2011)

I have just recently seen these for sale.Man do I want one.Sadly while our "ZOO" continues to expand our house does not.What size enclosure do you plan on providing?Just out of curiosity? (Translation,if it's small enough i might just be able to drum up a corner for these amazing guys.)


----------



## Jmugleston (May 30, 2011)

Bare minimum for a single animal shouldn't be smaller than 24 X 24 X 36. Lots of vertical branches. Nearly 100% humidity, and a waterfall or drip system so that they will drink.


----------



## Unravel (Jun 9, 2011)

someone had to do it..


----------



## Alexandra V (Jun 9, 2011)

Jmugleston said:


> My wife says he looks like Jeff Dunham's Achmed puppet. I was waiting for him to say "I Keeeeeeeel you!"


Oh my God, it's so true!!!  Awesome lizard, by the way!

@ Unravel, haha that's too good!


----------



## Lucas339 (Jun 10, 2011)

awsome animals joey!

i wish you luck in breeding them!  

i know they probably aren't as colorful but do you have pictures of your females?


----------

